
Lawmakers ponder what's worse: A Google/Yahoo deal or a Microsoft/Yahoo marriage? - kimboslice
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/07/lawmakers-ponde.html
======
froo
I dont think either is a particularly good idea, but in the absense of both
deals falling through I'd say the best bet is the lesser of two evils.

Unfortunately, that would be a deal with Microsoft - thats not to say I dont
like Google, I really do... but for them to control even more of the Internet
advertising space will only end up driving up the prices for advertisers.

So the end consumer will more than likely lose more in a Yahoo/Google than in
a Yahoo/Microsoft deal. Funny little paradox that - being cheaper with
Microsoft.

------
newt0311
Why are lawmakers pondering this problem? Its none of their business.

